# Amazon's website on iPad



## Lee (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry if this has been discussed before.  When I use Safari to go to Amazon's Kindle store, on the page for any book, the "Buy" button does not appear.  Instead, it's invisible.  I can still press the invisible button and it will buy the book.  Then instead of the "thank you" page, an unreadable page appears.  When I go to "Manage your Kindle," an unreadable page appears.

Is Apple trying to sabotage Amazon Kindle users out of spite?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The Buy button shows up on my iPad.

Must be just you they are mad at.   

Mike


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

Didn't Apple force "buy" buttons to be removed from e-book apps running on iOS devices because Amazon, B&N, etc. refused to pay Apple the 30% cut they wanted?

Amazon announced the change in the following statement in July:
"We wanted to let you know that we've updated our Kindle app for iPad, iPhone, and iPod Touch. The big change is that you can now use the Kindle app to read over 100 Kindle newspapers and magazines including the Economist, as well as share favorite passages from your reading via Facebook and Twitter. In order to comply with recent policy changes by Apple, we've also removed the "Kindle Store" link from within the app that opened Safari and took you to the Kindle Store. You can still shop as you always have--just open Safari and go to www.amazon.com/kindlestore. If you want, you can bookmark that URL. Your Kindle books will be delivered automatically to your iPad, iPhone or iPod touch, just as before. "

eta --- ok re-read your post and see you're talking about Amazon's website and not the app in the iPad. IGNORE ME. I need more caffeine, clearly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tinytoy, that's the "in app" purchases, like within Amazon's Kindle for iPad.

Surfing to Amazon's website within Safari and clicking on the "Buy Now with 1-Click" should still work.  It's how I do all my Amazon purchases.  (And I just checked, it still works.)

It sounds like there's something going on with your iPad.  Try resetting the iPad.  Hold the "sleep" button on the side until the "Slide to Power Off" slider appears.  Slide it and let the iPad power down.  Then restart it.  The Apple should appear.  Try again.

Do you have the latest versions of the IOS (5.0) and Safari?

Betsy


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hope you get it worked out mine works fine.


----------



## Lee (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for the replies!  I think Mike must be right, it must be me they're mad at.    I'm still on IOS4.  I was reluctant to install 5 after Apple ruined my iPhone 3G a couple of years ago, telling me I could install IOS4 on it, when that wasn't actually the case, and I couldn't uninstall it without risking bricking it.  I'll try Betsy's suggestion of resetting it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If your version of Safari is the latest, updated for iOS 5 but you don't have iOS 5, it could be causing the problem.

Betsy


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Go ahead and update.  I am running an original ipad on the new update without any problems.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

yep, sounds like a compatibility problem. Time to update.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I also have iOS 5 on my iPad 1.

Betsy


----------



## Lee (Nov 7, 2008)

I went back to the Amazon Kindle store on my iPad and this time the Buy button did appear as normal, so it must have been a momentary glitch.

I did update to iOS5, except in the process of doing so, it wiped out my apps (although it did keep my settings and data files).  It kept telling me that I had iTunes purchases on two computers.  I've only ever used the iPad and my single desktop.  I thought when we connected and synced, that should sync up everything including the apps?  Perhaps I'm just being clueless, but it does seem to me that the process could be a little more user-friendly.

Anyway, I'm bequeathing my iPad to my partner, and I'll be receiving my Fire next week, so after abandoning the iPhone and now the iPad, I guess I'm out of Apple's orbit altogether.  It was fun while it lasted but I'm eager to see what Amazon has done with the Fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Some people lost their apps, some didn't (I did, but took it as an opportunity to pare my apps down to just those I wanted).

Fire watch!  Be sure to join us in Let's Talk Kindle, if you haven't already!

Betsy


----------

